
Announcing Confluent Cloud for Apache Kafka as a Native Service on GCP - vsyu
https://www.confluent.io/blog/announcing-confluent-cloud-for-apache-kafka-native-service-on-google-cloud-platform
======
oskari
Integration into GCP console sounds interesting, but a cloud-native Apache
Kafka service has already been available for more than three years with
enterprise SLAs, elasticity and access to an ecosystem of Kafka & other open
source tooling.

Our managed Kafka service has no artificial limits to throughput as shown in a
recent blog post comparing price & performance across different clouds:
[https://aiven.io/blog/benchmarking-kafka-write-throughput-
pe...](https://aiven.io/blog/benchmarking-kafka-write-throughput-
performance-2019-update/)

